# What size panniers



## ontheroadtofrance (15 Jan 2009)

I'm currently planning a trip to do The Grand traverse of the alps, The thing is what size panniers do i get im going for 2 weeks


----------



## vernon (15 Jan 2009)

ontheroadtofrance said:


> I'm currently planning a trip to do The Grand traverse of the alps, The thing is what size panniers do i get im going for 2 weeks



It's a question impossible to answer until you post your packing list for everybody to mock, criticise and advise upon before being told to shed 50% of what you've got left and then buy panniers to fit that.

Some folk would get by with just a saddle bag. Others would go 'fully dressed' with four panniers, bar bag and saddlebag plus rack top bag. You needs will be met somewhere between the two extremes.

FWIW for a 2 week tour I have used 53 litre panniers, or 40 litre panniers + 20 litre panniers for the front.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Jan 2009)

For a two week tour, I'd use my Ortlieb back roller classics. No idea what size they are but google them and then you can tell.

Assuming you're not camping...


----------



## chris667 (15 Jan 2009)

If you're buying new, get the biggest you can. Decent panniers will be handy for all sorts of things in the future, and it's always OK to have spare room.


----------



## willem (16 Jan 2009)

Unless you are taking a lot, two larger rear panniers should do it if you are camping light. My favourites are Ortlieb classic backrollers. They are really waterproof, and they last a long time. They are also very useful for shopping and commuter duties.
If you are using hotels etc, you could use two front rollers at the back. However, they don't cost and weigh much less than backrollers, and are quite a bit smaller (12.5 litres each vs 20 litres each).
If you are camping/traveling in wild climates and far away countries, you are likely to need both.
A big saddle bag (minimum Carradice Nelson Longflap) is also possible if you are using hotels in milder climates.
Willlem


----------



## andym (16 Jan 2009)

Agree with willem. Go for 2x20 or 2x 12.5 if travelling light. IME 2x28 is simply too much if fully loaded.


----------



## psmiffy (17 Jan 2009)

Its not how big the panniers are but how heavy what is in them weighs – I use 56 rear and 44 front – the rear is clothes and bedding the front is half empty so that I have space for food (food can start to get heavy as I tend to hoard) - Its just down to your own personal style – if your thing is a loada miles and minimlist camping then smaller may suit you – If like me you like to toddle through the day and be comfortable and well fed at the end of the day then big is better – my lot has been over Isere twice and Galiber (I wouldn’t have broken any records but I had plenty of room for cakes) and numerous other 2000m cols – so its just a matter of deciding what suits you


----------



## Brains (17 Jan 2009)

You can always half fill a big pannier, but you can't double fill a small one.

So I wouldnot bother with the 12.5L ones (except to go on the front) and I find 2 x 20L's at the back are big enough for a 2 week camping trip (with sleeping bag in it's own bag on top of the rack)

Travelling single needs more space, whereas a couple (or more) can spread 'joint' items such as the tent and stove over two or more bikes


----------



## andym (18 Jan 2009)

psmiffy said:


> Its not how big the panniers are but how heavy what is in them weighs



Well yes, but most kit used in camping has a fairly similar density. I can see that extra space might be useful if you want to carry a down jacket or indeed a packet of cornflakes. 

In my experience two normally-loaded panniers packed to the gills weigh in at about 15kgs all told - that's enough for me to have on the back (though that said I carry the tent and sleeping bag in a drybag on top of the rack) and I don't see the point in carrying extra weight for storage capacity that's unused.


----------



## chris667 (18 Jan 2009)

This is slightly OT, but I'm currently making something similar to these
www.cetmaracks.com
It's a good idea in theory, because most camping loads (tent, bag) are bulky as opposed to heavy, and you won't have the same issues with ground clearance as you do with lowrider mounted panniers - a lot of my touring/commuting is down rutted, rough tracks and towpaths, which lowriders tend to foul on. A reduction in stability might be a problem, but if you don't try, you never know.
If they work, you could probably dispense with a rear pannier altogether and just go with a saddlebag.
Watch this space.


----------



## psmiffy (18 Jan 2009)

Andym – As I said it’s a matter of style - you have a extra bag for tent and sleeping bag (20litres?) and have no space to carry food for the end of the day – you probably also have a bar bag (10litres) – total of 4 bags – my preference is for 4 bags with the weight spread front and rear – generally with the smaller denser stuff (tools spare tubes washing up liquid etc) in the bottom of the front bags where I am going to put my shopping – works for me – The weight of the extra bits of empty panniers is much less than a full water bottle and the food keeps me happy.

It’s a bit hypothetical because my style is towards heavy and comfortable – with contingincies for a lot of scenarios en route – so in fact there is often a bit more attached to my bike than a lot of people here would see as reasonable or be happy with - But no matter Im happy


----------



## andym (18 Jan 2009)

As I think someone said, it's a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string question' - there's no right or ideal combination of bags and it's something we each have to work out for ourselves based on trial and error and personal tastes. I found 56l didn't work for me but it works for you.

Getting back to the original question though, I still think 40 litres (plus barbag or backpack) is enough for a 2-week trip.

Bar bag? Hydration pack, peaked helmet and baggy trousers for me.


----------



## psmiffy (18 Jan 2009)

Andym - As you said its a matter of opinion - I have done The Grand traverse of the alps including the bit from the channel twice - (OK so 3 weeks) with kit more or less as shown and you are right - ive talked to people who manage quite happily out of a large saddle bag - any way enuff said


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (26 Jan 2009)

ontheroadtofrance said:


> I'm currently planning a trip to do The Grand traverse of the alps, The thing is what size panniers do i get im going for 2 weeks



You will be surprised just how you can reduce the packing size, a trial run packing before you go is always a good idea. Modern clothing also helps as will dry overnight, a Travel Towel is also very compact.Non cycling specific that packs up small and will dry will overnight is now readly available and can even be used on the bike of necessary, Rohan and Peter Storm being two examples, the latter from Millets. Take enough tooth paste and soap for tour only etc, it is the little obvious things that really make a difference.

I did a two week tour in the high alps using two small front panniers as rears, alternatively use the larger capacity rears part filled

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------

